# How much fine adjustment is fine enough?



## Dan430 (Apr 29, 2016)

Im not sure has this thread been discussed before but i've found no answers on google.

How much fine adjustment do your coffee grinder gives before "Burrs chirping" for espresso?

because as I'm experimenting with my 64mm grinder I'm left with approx "5 min" of adjustment before burrs chirping. which doesn't seems like a lot of fine adjustment available for espresso. is this normal?

I've seen on youtube on how much to back the grinders off after you hear the chirp, which is approx a quarter turn (For espresso) but mine doesn't work that way! at a quarter turn i get too corse grind (Pour over).

This is my first commercial grade grinder and I'm still figuring it out. which gets frustrating in wasting so damn much coffee.


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Have you checked the burrs? May need replacing


----------



## Dan430 (Apr 29, 2016)

Jason1wood said:


> Have you checked the burrs? May need replacing


but the burrs replacement counter shows 63H before replacement. and the grinder has run through 6k shots. i bought this grinder used from a cafe.

So its not normal to have a "5 min" play for espresso grind?


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

I don't know the grinder or its history, just going through the process of if I bought a grinder from a cafe, the first thing I would do is replace the burrs.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Seems like the burrs, have you looked at them?


----------



## Dan430 (Apr 29, 2016)

Jason1wood said:


> I don't know the grinder or its history, just going through the process of if I bought a grinder from a cafe, the first thing I would do is replace the burrs.





coffeechap said:


> Seems like the burrs, have you looked at them?


i've actually strip it apart and clean it, since it has not been cleaned for 1 year (operation of the cafe)

ran my thumb on the top burrs and appears to be not razor sharp but not blunt, did not check the bottom burrs tho!!

looks like i need to change the burrs out!! and try again!!

Can i know how much of free play should i get with a commercial grinder 64mm?? just as a gauge? is it a quarter turn from zero? i know it depends on beans and all but just as a reference point.

P/S: does anyone know if i can use the mazer SJ burrs on the fiorenzato F64 Evo? and is there any advantage of doing so? Thanks


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

I believe a few on here have replaced their burrs on Fiorenzato grinders with Mazzer burrs.


----------



## Dan430 (Apr 29, 2016)

on the attachment is the grinder before and after cleaning!! look at the amount of grinds on it!!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

That is not uncommon


----------



## Dan430 (Apr 29, 2016)

ok i guess I've found the reason why is mine acting like this!! its the burrs! probably the previous owner has over used the grinder without bothering!! because the mill replacement time (After reseting) should be 65H and mine says 63H for 6K shots? that 2H for 6K shots no way!! so i confirm its the burrs!! Just ordered mine and it should be coming this week!!! apparently a Mazzer SJ (64x37x8.4mm) is not compatible with the F64Evo (64x37x8.5mm) altho its almost the same size any idea why?


----------

